# Using SQL Plus only



## arpan sikdar (Mar 26, 2009)

I want to use sql *plus for basic learning.But i do not want to install the oracle database client which takes up a lot of hard disc space.Is there any way I can use just the sql plus without the entire oracle database package.Plz HELP


----------



## Choto Cheeeta (Mar 27, 2009)

not possible. only solutn is practice online..
*db.grussell.org/sql/


----------



## mrintech (Mar 27, 2009)

Choto Cheeeta said:


> not possible. only solutn is practice online..
> *db.grussell.org/sql/




*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=1798


----------



## grvpuri (Mar 27, 2009)

Try Oracle 10g Express Edition Only 206MB setup. Free to download. Install size 1.30GB


----------



## arpan sikdar (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks to everyone who posted.really helpful.Thanks again.


----------

